# How to press labels in neck using an auto clam



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I've searched but haven't found the answer. I have a hotronix 16x20 auto clam..just purchased. Am soon to make neck labels (printed on inside of shirt)... do I need anything to do this? I saw that some use a perfect print pad... but I'm wondering would that work with an auto clam?

If so, do I really need to purchase a pad or is there a less expensive method?

Ps my understanding is that the surface needs to be raised in order to print the label, thus the need for the perfect pad.

I'm also thinking about getting a cap machine, but to be honest I'd be getting one JUST for labels and cannot justify that purchase yet.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

any ideas?


----------



## Glenboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, maybe using a teflon pillow would do the trick?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I use a neoprene mouse pad. 1/4 inch thick ones are perfect. Works regardless of what type of press you have.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Best Production Choice :*
*Digital Knight 6x8 Twin Label Press: Geo Knight & Co Inc - USA manufacturer of high tech, low cost heat press equipment.
Digital Knight 6x8 Label Press: Geo Knight & Co Inc - USA manufacturer of high tech, low cost heat press equipment.

Otherwise, I suggest a cap press or cap attachment I am not sure if your press has cap attachments but this will be the easiest way. A used cap press (look at the classifieds) would be ideal set-up cause you can
do hats and press the labels fairly quickly. I use a cap press on all my smaller items, in fact I rarely press a
hat it seems to work for labels, sleeves, and small names. It frees up my main heat presses.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless your business is relabeling, I wouldn't buy extra equipment that will be sitting idle most of the time. Otherwise the options C linked to makes sense.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Understandable, but the cap press can be used for more than just the labels again look to see if the Hotronix attachments will work Hotronix® Heat Press Accessories | Stahls' Hotronix


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

a $3 mouse pad sounds good


----------

